#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [繪圖] (路過有空的歡迎來看看)小龍!顏色!

## 伊默兒/野魂

喔嗨嗨嗨嗨各位獸們我是野仔喔!(X
最近野仔莫名其妙的畫出下方的小龍
然後突發奇想想要問各位
哪隻小龍的顏色(就只是顏色)會最讓你感到莫名的親和力(或最被萌到)?
有空的獸就來投個票吧...要投兩個以上的也可...
這不是小伊默，這不是小伊默，這不是小伊默，因為很重要所以說三次
我怎麼想到安迪.沃荷www

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## Lin

To 伊默兒/野魂 

　　每一張選用的顏色很豐富、舒適。

　　最後，我選擇綠色的小龍。感覺印象深刻又討喜，而且顏色搭配得很好。



by Lin

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  野魂：

      哇！！！小龍模子在各色的深淺襯托之下，可愛程度果真倍增呢！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 野魂絕對有機會成為像傻氣、努特和夏克一樣擅長可愛畫風的獸唷！！！

      至於本狼認為哪一隻小龍最能擄獲本狼，原先本狼是想選最愛的紫色，不過本狼發現紫色小龍肚子和周圍深色部分的接壤有空白空隙，所以本狼只能忍痛捨棄，改選黃色小龍！！！黃色向來是個處理不佳就很刺眼的顏色，然而野魂居然能將黃龍深淺處理非常分明，這在在顯示野魂逐日精進的繪畫技巧唷！！！

      對了，關於空隙如何避免的方法，除了倒油漆桶再塗一次之外，本狼個狼的用法是先用橡皮擦(最粗寬度)將框線內緣擦一次，黑框線和裡面顏色的接壤處也一起擦，擦完一圈再用油漆桶倒裡面的顏色，最後再用黑框線瞄一次。還有，野魂的投票統計區的黃色和發文背景幾乎融合，本狼也建議野魂可以改成金色，這樣會比較清楚唷！！！

      最後本狼出道猜謎：野魂能否識破本狼這篇回覆某處的玄機呢？ :wuffer_arou: 

                                                                                                北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                      狼版12年7月30日    13:31

----------


## 弦月

喵，我選綠色的～
綠色的讓我想到泡泡龍
泡泡龍看起來就滿有親和力和殺傷力的wwwwww
咖啡色那張也不錯，可是我覺得綠色更好些OwO

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 斯冰菊
感謝你的上色建議!!!
不過野仔沒有塗的很認真倒是真的www
因為不是重點(X
所以斯冰菊還是可以選紫色的
至於玄機嘛...
 :wuffer_arou:  :wuffer_arou:  :wuffer_arou:

----------

